# Servire a ventaglio



## mr230889

Salve, come si può tradurre la frase che ho scritto nel titolo? L'ho incontrata in un testo di una ricetta italiana e dovrei tradurla in spagnolo: la frase in cui si trova è questa: Scolare su carta da cucina, poi servire all'assiette a ventaglio, sopra un letto...ecc....mi servirebbe soltanto la traduzione di "servire a ventaglio"..
grazie


----------



## Paulfromitaly

Cosa significa "servire a ventaglio su un letto"?


----------



## mr230889

Paulfromitaly said:


> Cosa significa "servire a ventaglio su un letto"?


servire a ventaglio significa disporre a forma di ventaglio


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Mr  

Temo sia necessario che tu scriva la frase completa:  su un letto di cosa? Di asparagi? Melanzane? Zucchine? ....


----------



## mr230889

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Mr
> 
> Temo sia necessario che tu scriva la frase completa:  su un letto di cosa? Di asparagi? Melanzane? Zucchine? ....


non ha importanza la parte riguardante "sopra un letto di..." vorrei solo sapere come si dice in spagnolo "servire (un qualsiasi cibo che si sta cucinando) a ventaglio", cioè servire un cibo disponendolo a forma di ventaglio...so che ventaglio è abanico...è giusto allora dire servir a abanico o non si utilizza in questo contesto?


----------



## Anja.Ann

Ciao, Mr  

Vedi, dal momento che chiedi aiuto per una traduzione, sarebbe opportuno mettere in condizione chi vuole aiutarti di capire di cosa si parla: tu sai cosa stai chiedendo, ma chi legge la tua frase a metà, forse, no.  ... di regola, "abanico" dovrebbe corripondere proprio a "ventaglio" ...


----------



## mr230889

Anja.Ann said:


> Ciao, Mr
> 
> Vedi, dal momento che chiedi aiuto per una traduzione, sarebbe opportuno mettere in condizione chi vuole aiutarti di capire di cosa si parla: tu sai cosa stai chiedendo, ma chi legge la tua frase a metà, forse, no.  ... di regola, "abanico" dovrebbe corripondere proprio a "ventaglio" ...


E' una ricetta scritta in italiano e ad un certo punto c'è la seguente frase: Scolare su carta da cucina, poi servire all'assiette a ventaglio, sopra un letto di radicchio alla julienne condito con vinaigrette, ponendo al centro una rosa di cetriolo o di rapanello e guarnendo con qualche filettino di peperone rosso tra una crocchetta e l'altra.
Ora, la ricetta l'ho tradotta tutta, mi manca la frase "servire a ventaglio" cioè servire su un piatto disponendo il cibo a forma di ventaglio...quello che volevo sapere è come si dice in spagnolo "servire a ventaglio"...


----------



## Anja.Ann

OK, grazie, Mr 

Aspettando madrelingua, direi "disponer las verduras/la carne en forma de abanico en el plato ..."


----------



## mr230889

Anja.Ann said:


> OK, grazie, Mr
> 
> Aspettando madrelingua, direi "disponer las verduras/la carne en forma de abanico en el plato ..."


ok, grazie


----------



## Neuromante

*Servir en ¿? sobre un lech*o. O quizás *"en un lecho"

*Eso lo tengo claro. Pero no sé como se podría traducir *ventaglio* en este contexto


----------



## Anja.Ann

Hola, Neuromante 

¿No se usa "en forma de abanico"? Parece una expresión frecuente en cocina ... pero, no soy experta!


----------



## Neuromante

Es que no lo sé. Yo tiro las cosas en el plato y ya está.


----------



## Anja.Ann

Neuromante said:


> Es que no lo sé. Yo tiro las cosas en el plato y ya está.



 ... me parece una buena solución!


----------



## chlapec

Propondría: "disponer/presentar/colocar *en abanico*".


----------

